# Tipping Ettiquette at a hair salon?



## lil_kismet (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you tip the person who washes your hair if different from the person who cuts your hair? How much? And is it absolutely necessary?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 26, 2008)

I am a shampoo assitant (just wash the hair, thats all). At every salon I know of, you tip the shampoo girl. Some salons don't have shampoo assistants, the stylist who is cutting the hair washes the client herself.

If there is a shampoo assistant at the salon you go to, I say please tip her. I only make $8.25/hour and its really not much. I have things to take care of I'm 19 years old and if people didn't tip me I'd be broker than I already am. Tips are a part of my income (not a huge part, not like a hair stylist or waitress) but they do make a big difference.

I definetly wouldn't say to tip her the same amount as the stylist though. The lowest I've seen a stylist get here is a $5 tip for a $25 men's haircut. The most I've seen a stylist get is $50+ for a cut/color/style etc....

The lowest tip I've gotten is $1. That sucksssssssss. lol. The most I've gotten is a $20. It all depends on the person....my normal tips are $4 or $5. Sometimes people will do $2, and sometimes people are very generous and give me $8, $10, $15. It all depends on the person

Thank you for asking this instead of being a client who "doesn't know any better". Thats like an excuse not to tip.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Feb 26, 2008)

I work at a spa, and some of the clients tip the shampoo girl. Most of them should - she is the one that gets them ready for the cut, and occasionally does the blowdry as well. She will often get them drinks and just generally deserves the extra recognition, as she probably makes a fairly low wage. So I would recommend just showing your appreciation


----------



## breechan (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, can I just say that I love living in a country where I don't have to tip anyone, ever, for anything. If I did try to tip someone, they would probably refuse and try to give the money back to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like paying the price I see on the menu/price list, and knowing the staff is paid well by their employer. Also, the employees appear to be gracious and happy to have customers with no expectation of monetary reward.

It's going to suck going back to Canada, and being expected to pay upwards to 30% more than listed prices due to tax and tips.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS- this isn't meant to offend people who work for tips in any way, just cultural difference.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breechan* 

 
_Wow, can I just say that I love living in a country where I don't have to tip anyone, ever, for anything. If I did try to tip someone, they would probably refuse and try to give the money back to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like paying the price I see on the menu/price list, and knowing the staff is paid well by their employer. Also, the employees appear to be gracious and happy to have customers with no expectation of monetary reward.

It's going to suck going back to Canada, and being expected to pay upwards to 30% more than listed prices due to tax and tips.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS- this isn't meant to offend people who work for tips in any way, just cultural difference._

 
That is understandable. Theres an esthetician at my job and we pay a much lower price for her services (massages, etc). but then having to tip her on top of that is like, damn what the hell is the point in having a discounted price?

I understand how it feels. Because I am a broke person....as much as people's tips help me out, It hurts my pockets sometimes to tip them well. But I always do, because I know its hard.

My salon is owned by someone who just started her business. She just doesn't pay me well. I have to sign out when I get any services done or when I do services for other people. I just don't get a lot of hours or money. I would much rather be doing hair then shampooing for a living--its very trying at times.


----------



## user79 (Feb 27, 2008)

I also live in a country where tipping is optional, and def not expected to be as much as in N. America, because the salaries are higher and incorporates a service tip charge. I think required tipping should be abolished, the spas and salons should just pay their employees propperly and fairly, and raise the prices to include the tipping portion somewhat more. That way everyone gets what they deserve, and the customer doesn't have to wonder how much to tip all the time. I worked as a waitress for a number of years, and people do tip here at restaurants as well, but def not the 15-20% of the bill as is common in N. America. Some don't tip at all because it's not required.

Personally, I don't tip shampoo girls, in salons that have them, I just tip the stylist if he or she did an awesome job. My stylist now does everything anyway so it's easier. I'm sorry if this offends someone, but I just don't think shampooing someone's hair is a skill that deserves tipping. I just don't think tipping should be applied to all service jobs, tipping to me is like the "little extra" if someone has gone above and beyond. Doing a stylish haircut that is exactly what you want deserves a tip, imo.


----------



## COBI (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't use a salon that has a separate shampoo assistant (the stylist is with you from start to finish), but I have a question: do you tip them independently or include it in your final payment?  

For example, I know that at restaurants, waitstaff generally has to share their tips with bussers (and possibly bartenders), but as a customer, that's not my issue.  Shouldn't shampooing be the same (i.e. up to the salon/stylist to worry about splitting my tip)?


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 27, 2008)

typically i tip 10% of my service ticket and a little extra if i really like the service. If there is someone who washes my hair i'll try to give them at least $3 because having been the person who washed hair i know they make very little. It's not absolutely necessary but IMHO it is polite as people forget a lot of their income comes from tips, the same goes for most ppl in the service industry. My check for waitressing barely ever was $50 for two weeks, most of the time my taxes were taken from that and the check i recieved was voided. So all of my income relied on those tips. Working 16 hour shifts i would be expected to make $160 on tips but throw in a bunch of tables who thought it would be nice to not tip me i'd be lucky to walk away with $50 which is nothing when i'd have to tip %10 to bussers, 10% to the bar and $10 to runners/dishwashers. imagine going home after working 16 hours non-stop with $35 in your pocket. I mean stylist make a little more salary but it's nearly the same thing.
The only time i have not tipped is when i asked for something and i got something else that damaged my hair and i had to spend the next 6 months reconstructing it. I believe the better you treat someone who is serving your needs, the better they will serve you so i try to give what i can.

some stylist will tip their assistants but that's not usually the case some see it as since their assistant is paying their dues why should they have to pay her. esp if it's a new stylist who doesn't have many clients yet... even still she'll get what $10 for the day but washed & prepped 40 client for services she worked almost as hard but isn't allowed to have her own clients and makes $7-8 an hour. I know some people don't care but having worked in both industries i can't help but to give when i think it's deserved.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 27, 2008)

I personally think the shampoo person should get a tip. They are part of the process and they do the nasty part of the process (some people come into the salon with hair looking like they have not washed it in a month, yuck!). In most salons they are the one that clean up the mess that the stylist does at the end and in my opinion work just as hard as the stylist and does not get compensated or appreciated as they should. 

The last salon that I worked at our shampoo girl washed the clients hair, did the roller sets, assisted which ever stylist needed help, did the laundry and cleaned/organized the salon at the end of the day. She got paid min. wage. From the tips I made if she helped me with any clients I would try and give her something too cause most of them gave her nothing. 

So yes, please do tip them.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 27, 2008)

in the UK not many people tip.. to be honest i dont see the point in it. sometimes i do like if someones really helpful such as a waitress or whatever but i dont bother.  They set a price so i give them the right amount of money, if they want a tip why dont they add on an extra £ or so to the price? thats how i see it

When i was a waitress i got tips, but i suppose lots of people tip waitresses

When me and my boyfriend went to the caribbean, when we arrived the guy who took our luggage to our room wouldnt let us take it ourselves (We were aware of this because of the reviews on trip advisor) Then he had the cheek to hold out his hand as if to say "wheres my tip?" it pisses me off when people do this.. my boyfriend didnt know what to give him so he gave him 5 dollars which is ALOT for those people because they are poor.  I shouted at my bf when the man gone and said a dollar would have been enough!!

then at the end of the holiday they rang our room on the last day to ask us what time we wanted them to pick up our suitcases.. we said we could handle them ourselves but they wouldnt listen so they said they will be at our room in an hour.. so we quickly packed, grabbed the key and got out of the room... it took 20 seconds to walk to where we had to wait, it was soo easy, didnt struggle and i bet the people who were meant to pick up our cases were pissed off lol serves them right

sorry for the essay


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 27, 2008)

I don’t like it when a tip is clearly – and sometime very unsubtly! – expected either. I understand that some businesses don’t pay their employees as well as they should, but I don’t believe that it’s the customer’s _duty_ to make up for the shortfall, especially when the service received is no more than the level it should be anyway.

Having said that, I always leave a tip when I go the hairdresser, even when I don’t feel it’s really warranted! Sometimes, it’s the stylist who shampoos my hair, so it’s straightforward tipping when I pay. Some other times though, it’s one of the juniors and I always ask that the tip be shared with them. Whether or not that actually happens, I have no idea.

I usually pay £25-£30/$50-$60 to have my hair cut and blow-dried and leave a tip of about £5/$10. I don't know if that’s considered mean, generous or just about right.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 27, 2008)

I can definitely agree with MissChievous in the sense where the tip should be in the wage, however, in most salons this is not the case. If I lived in a country where tipping were not required for that particular reason, then I wouldn't tip. For now I live in N. America and find that people here should always, always tip including the shampoo assistant (especially the shampoo assistant!).


----------



## Hilly (Feb 27, 2008)

I always get confused about tipping at my nail salon.For instance, If the owner is doing my nails, why do I have to tip? Aren't they going to get all the dough anyways? It's wierd.


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 27, 2008)

i agree if the person owns the joint why would i have to pay extra money when all the cash from my hairdo goes to her anyway!!! if they want more money put the prices up. I have visited countries where people stand with their hands out after foisting their service upon you. Also in the USA i was astounded when a waiter said "How much gratitude will you be leaving "when he was bringing the bill, How rude!!!! it made me not want to leave anything!! The way i see it you have payed plenty of money for service, most restaurants, hairdressers etc make huge profit anyway!! x


----------



## amoona (Feb 27, 2008)

I hate tipping because I'm always worried how much should I tip? In the Middle East we don't tip which is nice because you don't have to worry that, but when I'm back here in America I'm always wonder.

For example I go to a lady to get my eyebrows threading and it's in her own lil studio in the back of a hair salon. She charges $15 which is already too expensive for eyebrow threading and then I tip her $5. I don't know why I do tip her since it's her own studio and the money goes right into her pocket regardless.

It's how we're programmed, plus I'm always worried if I don't tip well then next time I come back they'll screw me.


----------



## COBI (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess my question still stands:  I don't run around a restaurant and tip each person (waitstaff, busser, bartender) individually, why would I be expected to do that in a hair salon?  Why shouldn't the stylist be expected to kickback some of their tip to anyone who assists?  I personally don't even bring cash to the salon.

Again, my question is more of a curiousity as my salon doesn't have shampoo assistants; you're with the stylist from start to finish.

One person did comment that many stylists feel like the assistant is paying their dues and wouldn't share tips; which begs the question, if they don't think the assistant should be paid more, why should the customer pick it up (as someone else mentioned)?

Also, it is important to note that waitstaff in the US makes *below* minimum wage.  I do not believe employees in salons fall under the exception ruling for minimum wage.  The current US minimum wage is $5.85; New York is $7.15 (states can override/increase the local minimum wage.)

Please don't misunderstand me: I have NO problem tipping for good service (my general tip starts at 20% and goes up or down from there), but I am wondering why I should be expected to walk around with pockets full of tip money versus expecting the salon to be able to determine a way to professionally distribute a general tip based on my entire service.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_ I think required tipping should be abolished, the spas and salons should just pay their employees propperly and fairly, and raise the prices to include the tipping portion somewhat more. That way everyone gets what they deserve, and the customer doesn't have to wonder how much to tip all the time._

 
LoL people should do a lot of things that they don't do. I have been at my job for a year next month, and asked for a raise about 4 months ago. My boss told me that at the time she couldn't do it, but she hasn't brought it up since. That is a whole other story, but I only get paid $8.25. That is not enough to live on. I work another job that pays pretty much the same and I still don't make enough to live on my own here. I could never go out and get my own apartment, pay all the bills, buy groceries and still have money leftover. reality is I make about $800/month (if i'm lucky...its usually not that much).

I wish I was just paid more so i wouldn't necessarily have to worry about tips but thats usually not the case for shampoo assistants. I'm glad I make more than the minimum wage here, but it is still a joke. After you raise your prices time after time, you don't want to raise them another $5 just for the shampoo assistant. Clients don't like that price change, they want things to stay the same, and I don't think they like being charged extra so that i can take home money. Whether one thinks its a skill to wash hair or not, it is required. You could always lean over the sink and wash it yourself. The stylist is usually too busy to do it themselves, and as it is someone's actual job to wash the hair, it'd be nice to get recognized for it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittieSparkles* 

 
_I personally think the shampoo person should get a tip. They are part of the process and they do the nasty part of the process (some people come into the salon with hair looking like they have not washed it in a month, yuck!). In most salons they are the one that clean up the mess that the stylist does at the end and in my opinion work just as hard as the stylist and does not get compensated or appreciated as they should. 

The last salon that I worked at our shampoo girl washed the clients hair, did the roller sets, assisted which ever stylist needed help, did the laundry and cleaned/organized the salon at the end of the day. She got paid min. wage. From the tips I made if she helped me with any clients I would try and give her something too cause most of them gave her nothing._

 
Do you know how nasty it is to begin washing someone's hair and see scales and flakes all over their scalp? Or be in the middle of shampooing and feel a humongous pimple on their scalp, or bumps all over their scalp? Or to be told to "really scrub their scalp with your nails" and all you can think of is the dead skin thats going to be under your nails afterwards? Or to have their head smell so freaking gross that you wanna gag, or to have build up so thick that you actually have to pick it out with your nails or a comb? Its fucking gross, thats what it is. But thats my "job"

I sweep, mop, do laundry, clean color bowls, shampoo, throw an occasional touch up/gloss or highlights on, take off hairpieces, clean hairpieces, color hairpieces, dust....its neverending. I pick up everyone slack at the end of the day when they would rather have a cup of coffee and chat with everyone than clean. It really feels good to have someone respect and appreciate what you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I always get confused about tipping at my nail salon.For instance, If the owner is doing my nails, why do I have to tip? Aren't they going to get all the dough anyways? It's wierd._

 
I always wondered that too. The boss at my job owns the salon and is a stylist too. It kills me because she gets big tips too ($30+) for one client and its like, hello.....she is taking all of your money! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I guess my question still stands: I don't run around a restaurant and tip each person (waitstaff, busser, bartender) individually, why would I be expected to do that in a hair salon? Why shouldn't the stylist be expected to kickback some of their tip to anyone who assists? I personally don't even bring cash to the salon.

One person did comment that many stylists feel like the assistant is paying their dues and wouldn't share tips; which begs the question, if they don't think the assistant should be paid more, why should the customer pick it up (as someone else mentioned)?_

 
I can only speak on how my situation is. I know most of the clients, and when they come in I am genuinely happy to see them. I am interested in how they are doing, I want them to be comfortable, I want to hear about whats going on in their lives. I talk to these people and they know me and care for me too. I guess my salon is dfferent. I am glad to have this kind of relationships with the clients. Maybe thats why some clients tip me $10, and get me christmas gifts, etc. 

The stylist is working on tips too. She is lucky to make 50% commission on the hair that she does. Okay so lets say she does a color and cut which brings her price to about $90 (at my salon) Okay now you are down to $45 because the other $45 is going to the owner. She mad $45 for one client, which is okay, but she is probably depending on her tips too. I can't expect her to come out of her pockets every day because the clients "didn't feel like" going around and tipping other people who helped them. Most of the clients here don't bring cash to the salon either, but when they pay you can ask them to add on extra and they can give it back in cash to you so that you can tip. 

I am just so glad to work where I do. I have learned to love it. the stylists there do not look at me as the shampoo girl. They appreciate all the help I give them. They usually offer to tip me if a client of theirs didn't give me anything. but I don't accept it. It is the client's fault, not the stylist. Maybe some of you don't know how embarrassing it is to go up to someone and say "yeah your client didn't tip me...." Hell no i won't do that, I'm not going to expect the stylist to pick up that slack. 

And what makes me happy is when a client got shampooed by me, she got her hair done by a stylist, and got a massage by the esthetician and I see her going around with something for everyone who helped her. I don't mean to offend anyone, but I seem to be the only shampoo assistant here, so I wanted to give some insight.


----------



## user79 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well one time at a salon in Canada, the stylist was running behind with client, so the shampoo girl also blow dried my hair and straightened it. When I went to pay, I told the stylist that my tip should be split between her and the other girl, because I think she did part of the stylist's job.

But I agree with Cobi that if the shampoo assistants are reliant on tip, the salon owner is the one who is responsible for splitting up the tips that is given to the stylists, in a manner that is fair. I just don't think it's fair to _anyone_ to leave that decision with the customer, customers are always confused as to how much to tip and to whom. If the salon just took the tips and split them between the employees according to who did how much work like it's done is restaurants, this problem wouldn't be there.

I'm sorry, but I just don't think it's the customer's position to fix the problem of underpaid employees. That is the salon's responsibility.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 28, 2008)

i usually tip $1 for the shampoo and $1 for the cut. i don't go to those high end salons. i have the same stylist for over 10 years now and its only $8 for a cut.


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 28, 2008)

i think its disgusting that hairdressers are expected to touch people without gloves lol, im a nurse and even if i help someone brush their hair i will wear gloves. Thats repulsive that people expect you to massage their scalp with their nails eeeew so wrong!!!


----------



## nashoba95 (Feb 28, 2008)

i just got my hair done yesterday and paid $150 for shampoo, cut, and color. was about 2 hours long.  paid the stylist $20 for a tip.  wasn't sure if that was ok or not.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2008)

I hate the expectation that I tip. 


And, use gloves. It's perfectly acceptable (and in my case, appreciated) if a shampoo person uses vinyl gloves while washing my hair.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_ I'm sorry, but I just don't think it's the customer's position to fix the problem of underpaid employees. That is the salon's responsibility._

 
While I do agree with what you say, tipping for personal services received is not going to change any time soon in N.America. So if someone is going to go to a salon, nail place, restaurant, etc. go prepared with some extra cash to tip. The standard is 15-20% tip of the total tab. When I go to get my hair done I go knowing that on top of what I spend on my hair I am going to give a total of 20% tip, 15% goes to my stylist and 5% goes to my shampoo tech. If the owner takes care of me, I give them nothing but I do give whoever assisted the owner a tip.

If you go regularly to the same place to get similar services you have pretty much an idea of how much you will spend so you can pretty much make an educated guess of what the tip will be. 

Now, some have asked why doesn’t the salon employees share tip? This is why…

While the shampoo techs make a salary, the stylist makes commission only. There are not many salons that actually pay stylist salary. Now, if a stylist is on commission most likely the stylist will only be making about 40-45% commission of each head they do. Now lets say this stylist works at Hair Cuttery (it is an inexpensive chain of salons pretty popular in the East Coast) on average a hair cut/wash and blow dry is about $20-$25. For this example I will take the higher of the two and say it was $25. At 45% commission the stylist take home is $11.25 for that person. For a hair stylist 25 hours a week is full time, you can work more hours if your salon lets you and most do but 25 hours is full time for a stylist. So if the stylist does 25 heads at $11.25 a head that is a take home of $281.25 a week, that is not including the taxes that is taken out of their pay check, PLUS the money that the stylist has to spend to buy the products and tools that they need to do a persons hair. The stylists are just as dependent on those tips as the shampoo girls are. So it is pretty hard to share the tip equally among everyone when the tip is usually not that great coming from the costumer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Though I say all this the stylist has more control over what their potential take home is unlike the shampoo girl, because it is up to the stylist to market him/herself and bring those clients in so that she/he can make more money. So I do not feel as bad for them as I do for the shampoo tech. There are some stylists that are not good at marketing themselves or just cannot for whatever reason so they are stuck in the scenario I described above. The shampoo tech cannot really market herself. Her pay will not increase if she does that and most people do not tip them anyway, so what is the incentive? Make the stylist and the salon owner more money? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So until some miracle happens where the personal service people will get treated a little more fairly try and tip them. Not sure how much to tip? Go prepared knowing you will spend an extra 20% on top of your bill as I described at the beginning. Then take the 20% and split that tip among the people that helped keep you looking glamorous depending on your satisfaction on the service that was provided to you by him or her.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_And, use gloves. It's perfectly acceptable (and in my case, appreciated) if a shampoo person uses vinyl gloves while washing my hair._

 
Totally agree!!


----------



## COBI (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittieSparkles* 

 
_Go prepared knowing you will spend an extra 20% on top of your bill as I described at the beginning. Then take the 20% and split that tip among the people that helped keep you looking glamorous depending on your satisfaction on the service that was provided to you by him or her._

 
Which brings me back to: why can't the salon just do it for me?  I don't individually tip everyone at a restaurant.  I leave a tip with my bill (generally 20% unless service was bad or more if it was exceptional) and the tip is split by whatever general house split formula they use.  I am not saying that the shampoo assistant should get half of the tip, but why is wrong for me to expect the salon to determine what percent they should get?  I don't know who gets paid what and who's on commission versus hourly versus numerous other pay structures.  

I do know that at the salon I go to, there are several pay structures and tiers.  For example, there are newer stylists that are hourly and when they hit a certain level during the week, they switch to commission.  A customer shouldn't need to know this OR worry about how employees are paid.  (I know this structure because I am friends with the owner and have provided some business consultation in other areas of the salon; the average customer in this salon doesn't know that one stylist is paid different than another and shouldn't need to worry about it.)

No harm meant to those in the industry; maybe I'm just not meant to understand it at this point.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I hate the expectation that I tip. 


And, use gloves. It's perfectly acceptable (and in my case, appreciated) if a shampoo person uses vinyl gloves while washing my hair._

 
The gloves we have at the salon (the standard clear gloves used for coloring) are not easy to wash with. when i first started shampooing, i'd wearthem (especially when washing out black hair dye, it stays in your fingernails) and its near impossible. You have water going inside of your glove, the other glove slipping off, you can't tell if what you are doing feels good you can't tell if all the color is out. It just isn't that easy. if it was I'd probably wear them a lot more often.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Which brings me back to: why can't the salon just do it for me? I don't individually tip everyone at a restaurant. I leave a tip with my bill (generally 20% unless service was bad or more if it was exceptional) and the tip is split by whatever general house split formula they use. I am not saying that the shampoo assistant should get half of the tip, but why is wrong for me to expect the salon to determine what percent they should get? I don't know who gets paid what and who's on commission versus hourly versus numerous other pay structures. 

I do know that at the salon I go to, there are several pay structures and tiers. For example, there are newer stylists that are hourly and when they hit a certain level during the week, they switch to commission. A customer shouldn't need to know this OR worry about how employees are paid. (I know this structure because I am friends with the owner and have provided some business consultation in other areas of the salon; the average customer in this salon doesn't know that one stylist is paid different than another and shouldn't need to worry about it.)

No harm meant to those in the industry; maybe I'm just not meant to understand it at this point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True it is not your job, but nobody at the salon has time to divide up your tip money by a certain percent, then figure out who did what for the client and how much is "deserved". The receptionist at my job may be the one to do that if that were the case, but for the most part I only wash the hair (occasionally I will give a blow out, a gloss, or run the color through) Its just so complicated to try and decide who deserves what. 

okay because the stylist cut the hair and colored it she deserves $15 of the $20 that the client left, but since I am a shampoo girl and I shampooed the hair, threw a quick gloss on and assisted witht he blow out or even gave the blow out, i deserve the $5?? See what i mean? The stylist may think she deserves the whole thing, or I may think I deserve more......ugh! Tip what the hell you want, it doesn't have to be so technical. The clients here are not shy to ask the stylists whats appropriate to give me. 

I will just throw my opinion out there: If I just shampoo you quickly for a haircut (no color) $2 is just fine. If I shampoo you after you just got a touch-up  $2 or $3  is fine. If I shampoo you repeatedly (you got a touch up, highlights and lowlights, and a gloss=3 shampoos) $5 is fine. If I shampooed you once or twice, and then threw your gloss on, $5 or more is good. If I shampooed you, threw your gloss on/ran your color through and also did your blowout, $10 would be nice. (This is based on what i usually get for doing these things)

And thats just my opinion, because not everything is just a simple wash. And a lot of my clients here have hairpieces so I am the one who takes off the piece, cleans their head of all the glue/tape/gunk, cleans the piece of all the glue and tape, then washes and conditions the piece, and usually I comb it and put it under a dryer for them to wear again. It may not sound like a lot, but it is. These pieces cost $1500+ and I am the one taking care of them for you. When I first started I was told I would be given $8.*25 *instead of $8.00 because the hairpieces are "a little extra work" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you only knew.

And honestly, even if I wash you 3 times and you only give me $2 thats better than nothing. And I am not trying to offend anyone.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Feb 28, 2008)

What I dont understand is why you arent supposed to tip if the owner does your hair.  Dont they work just as hard doing your hair as a regular stylist? My hairdresser doesnt own the salon but if she did I would still give her the same tip which is usually$20 - $25 

I work off tips (im a waitress in a club) and if someone doesnt tip me or gives me a crappy tip they shouldnt expect me to serve them again.  If they ask for something else I will say "sorry... too busy" or give them to another server.  It sounds harsh but it is a waste of my time when I could be serving someone who will tip me well.  So those of you who say they dont tip..... servers will always remeber who you are and dont expect to get good service if you go to that bar or resturant again! Similarily if you DO tip very well.... expect to be treated like gold.


----------



## COBI (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_True it is not your job, but nobody at the salon has time to divide up your tip money by a certain percent, then figure out who did what for the client and how much is "deserved". The receptionist at my job may be the one to do that if that were the case, but for the most part I only wash the hair (occasionally I will give a blow out, a gloss, or run the color through) Its just so complicated to try and decide who deserves what._

 
But: exactly!  You work in the salon and admit it's complicated; how the heck is the customer supposed to figure it out?  

And as far as time, surely at least one person in the salon has to total up and figure out the day's sales, services, tips, etc. every day.  And I would go so far as to assume that my time is just as valuable as anyone working in your salon, but it would seem rude to use that as an excuse for not tipping someone, so I don't think it's a reasonable excuse for why it should be the customer's issue either.

My whole point is that the salon *should* want to make it easier for the customer.  As apparent from other posters here, the average customer does not want to feel like they have to hand money out every time they turn around.  And in the end, I am going to guess that the total tip provided by the customer is the same whether they provide it as one sum or break it into pieces.

To be perfectly honest, my overall tip would probably go down if I felt my stylist passed me off everytime I needed a rinse, wash, dry, etc.  But maybe that's just me.


----------



## COBI (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_What I dont understand is why you arent supposed to tip if the owner does your hair. Dont they work just as hard doing your hair as a regular stylist? My hairdresser doesnt own the salon but if she did I would still give her the same tip which is usually$20 - $25_

 
The thought was that the owner doesn't have to split their take with anyone.  The rule of not tipping the owner is not hard and fast anymore.

I had a hard time because my stylist bought the salon from the former owner; so, I was like "now what do I do?"  I still tip her because it would feel wierd to stop, but she charges me less now, so it evens out.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_The gloves we have at the salon (the standard clear gloves used for coloring) are not easy to wash with. when i first started shampooing, i'd wearthem (especially when washing out black hair dye, it stays in your fingernails) and its near impossible. You have water going inside of your glove, the other glove slipping off, you can't tell if what you are doing feels good you can't tell if all the color is out. It just isn't that easy. if it was I'd probably wear them a lot more often._

 
I'm really sorry, but if they're there and you choose not to wear them, you kind of, IMO, forfeit the right to complain about touching grody heads and scalp pimples.

I worked in the OR and even to prep a patient, I would wear gloves. My hand plus a stranger's bare skin?
Nope.
No way.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_What I dont understand is why you arent supposed to tip if the owner does your hair. Dont they work just as hard doing your hair as a regular stylist? My hairdresser doesnt own the salon but if she did I would still give her the same tip which is usually$20 - $25 

*It sounds harsh but it is a waste of my time when I could be serving someone who will tip me well.* So those of you who say they dont tip..... servers will always remeber who you are and dont expect to get good service if you go to that bar or resturant again! Similarily if you DO tip very well.... expect to be treated like gold._

 
I would still tip the owner if she was my stylist. the people here just amaze me though. She is getting 100% commission for lets say $150  worth of services, and then the client tips her $30 or $40. Thats a hell of a lot for someone who is getting every cent of that. i dunno, thats just me. again, depending on what services u are getting, $20 or $30 may be appropriate.

I feel the same way sometimes---that I would much rather be washing someone who I know will tip me rather than this person who I know wont. i freaking hate that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_ And I would go so far as to assume that my time is just as valuable as anyone working in your salon, but it would seem rude to use that as an excuse for not tipping someone, so I don't think it's a reasonable excuse for why it should be the customer's issue either.

 And in the end, I am going to guess that the total tip provided by the customer is the same whether they provide it as one sum or break it into pieces.

To be perfectly honest, my overall tip would probably go down if I felt my stylist passed me off everytime I needed a rinse, wash, dry, etc. But maybe that's just me._

 
-Yes your time is very valuable, as is the business's. If you don't have time for it, its as easy as giving the money to the receptionist and saying "can you please give this to the stylist who did my hair, the shampoo assistant and the esthetician?" I'm sure she will do it, but we are going to be sitting and deliberating over who did what and who should get what. Its silly. I'm sure it would be acceptable if like, a couple clients would rather have it done this way. But for it to constantly happen is just silly to me, I'm sorry. 

Clients have left without tipping me because they were rushing or forgot. Soo I mean I think it sucks but what am i going to do? I'm not the kind of person that puts her hand out, but I do know dumb little tricks to try and get them to remember to tip me lol.

The tip u leave is the same but it is divided up differently. If you end up spending $25 and $20 goes to the stylist and $5 goes to me, yeah its the same to you, but not to us lol.

I wouldn't say the stylist passes them off to me. At times, yes the stylist just wants to get something to eat or get coffee (which sometimes they will ask me to wash someone when i just sat down to eat, but its my job) and thats that. But I have a certain stylist who is such a sweetheart and she will purposefully let me wash her clients so that I will get that money. The way she sees it is that she is already getting tipped, but she is not getting anything extra for washing their hair--I am. Theres a difference between having to wash a client and just wanting/being able to wash a client. does that make sense?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'm really sorry, but if they're there and you choose not to wear them, you kind of, IMO, forfeit the right to complain about touching grody heads and scalp pimples.._

 
LoL true. for some clients I should start to, because there are certain people that I know have something going on up there. But then i'd feel bad if they saw me not wearing the gloves with someone else lol. 

Its not that big of a deal. It can be disgusting, but I get over it I guess. A person's head may not be gross, but then when you just happen to go over that spot and they have a big fat hard bump there, it kind of makes you shudder.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I've never had that problem. There are no shampoo girls at the place I go to, just the stylists. I always tip though, usually 25%.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 29, 2008)

I do tip all that have worked on me but I also will say I do hate the whole tipping thing. It just seems that it used to be 10% then 15% and now like 18% - 20% and on up for great service. Yet in the mean time prices go up and up. So for like a cut, color retouch, and partial highlights that's about $260 and then you add in 20% or more and it just adds up.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 29, 2008)

Cobi.... I am sure that if you ask the person that you pay to split the tips between the people that took care of you they will do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some people do it that way at the salon I go to. 
Me, I tip them myself, because I like to, it takes half a second. The stylist finishes with my hair I go pay, if I need change I ask for it I walk up to her give her her tip and walk over to the sampoo tech and do the same. 

At the end of the day a tip is supposed to be a thank you for doing a great job and here is a little something extra for making my time a good one. The problem is that now a days alot of people take it for granted. I remember when it was not required, you gave it if you wanted to. now a days there are some places that add it to your bill with out letting you make that decision for yourself what you want to leave and that is what I do not like.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_What I dont understand is why you arent supposed to tip if the owner does your hair. Dont they work just as hard doing your hair as a regular stylist? My hairdresser doesnt own the salon but if she did I would still give her the same tip which is usually$20 - $25_

 
They can be tipped. I know they work just as hard. I used to be a stylist in a salon. It is just my preference not to because they make the bulk of the money in the salon. They make 100% of the profit for every head they do, they also make about 60% from each of the clients the stylists do. IMO, their need is not as great as his/her employees.


----------



## lil_kismet (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the great responses/discussion ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, how about when you go in for a "complimentary" bang trim? Do you feel it necessary to tip? If so, how much?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lil_kismet* 

 
_Thanks for all the great responses/discussion ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, how about when you go in for a "complimentary" bang trim? Do you feel it necessary to tip? If so, how much?_

 
Before I ever worked ina  salon, I went to some salon to get bangs actually cut into my hair. She only charged me $5 lol, I thought it'd be like $15. I gave her a $5 tip. LoL its ridiculous but I had planned on spending way more than what i ddi anyways. It wasn't that big of a deal.

I guess it depends....If it were me I guess I'd give a couple bucks. Thats like, not hard AT ALL. they literally just snip snip snip and ur off.


----------



## Chikky (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

 While I do agree with what you say, tipping for personal services received is not going to change any time soon in N.America. So if someone is going to go to a salon, nail place, restaurant, etc. go prepared with some extra cash to tip. 
 
Though, it depends on the salon! 

The salon I work in (yes, in the US) is totally NON-TIPPING. No one gets a tip. If you offer, 99% of the people would not take it. So it's not that salon owners refuse to pay their workers what they're due, it's just that many just won't! Our guys and gals make good money; and no tipping allowed! We just ask that you return. That's all the tip they want.  

And I'll tell ya, the people love it.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 1, 2008)

Personally I love to tip big if the stylist does a great job.  I don't mind giving a 100% tip if the cut is under $50.   I usually tip the shampoo person around $5-6.
The good thing about tipping big is you are usually remembered and the next cut will be as good as the last.


----------



## COBI (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chikky* 

 
_Though, it depends on the salon! 

The salon I work in (yes, in the US) is totally NON-TIPPING. No one gets a tip. If you offer, 99% of the people would not take it. So it's not that salon owners refuse to pay their workers what they're due, it's just that many just won't! Our guys and gals make good money; and no tipping allowed! We just ask that you return. That's all the tip they want. 

And I'll tell ya, the people love it._

 
In the past, I've stayed at the Seaport Hotel in Boston, and it is "service inclusive".  What's that mean?  You do NOT tip anyone; not the valet, not the bell boy, not the maid, no tips in their restaurant/bar: NO tips anywhere in the hotel.

Now, there is about a $3 service fee added per day of your stay, but it's SO much easier than trying to figure out how much to tip each service provider, and the service was TOP-NOTCH for the entire stay.

My understanding is that an employee accepting a tip is grounds for dismissal and they have "secret shoppers", so to speak.

I have no idea how they pay their staff, but imagine it is well (for the industry) because the service was excellent.


----------



## user79 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_
I work off tips (im a waitress in a club) and if someone doesnt tip me or gives me a crappy tip they shouldnt expect me to serve them again.  If they ask for something else I will say "sorry... too busy" or give them to another server.  It sounds harsh but it is a waste of my time when I could be serving someone who will tip me well.  So those of you who say they dont tip..... servers will always remeber who you are and dont expect to get good service if you go to that bar or resturant again! Similarily if you DO tip very well.... expect to be treated like gold._

 

See this is exactly the problem tipping creates. You are in the _service _industry, that entails serving other people, regardless of the potential tip a customer might or might not give you, ideally speaking of course. Tipping can actually create bad service, because I'm sorry to say this, but people like yourself who are hired to be a server are only thinking of the potential tip they can make, and care less about the actual duties the job entails. It doesn't look good for the establishment if the person they hire to serve their guests, tells them, "Oh I'm too busy", simply because you're expecting a better tip. I can sort of understand where you are coming from, sure, but it's still bad service. I worked as a waitress too, the duties include giving good service at all times, regardless of the tip you might or might get. I treated everyone equally. Maybe this isn't the right industry for you, then,

If everyone was paid fairly and less reliant on tips, you'd have more constant good service.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_In the past, I've stayed at the Seaport Hotel in Boston, and it is "service inclusive". What's that mean? You do NOT tip anyone; not the valet, not the bell boy, not the maid, no tips in their restaurant/bar: NO tips anywhere in the hotel.

Now, there is about a $3 service fee added per day of your stay, but it's SO much easier than trying to figure out how much to tip each service provider, and the service was TOP-NOTCH for the entire stay.

My understanding is that an employee accepting a tip is grounds for dismissal and they have "secret shoppers", so to speak.

I have no idea how they pay their staff, but imagine it is well (for the industry) because the service was excellent._

 
I definitely think more services should be set up this way because it is more convenient for the customer (which should be the main idea). I can use the cruise ship I went on a few months ago as a similar example. There was a service fee added, but you didn't have to constantly be worrying about who to tip or how much.

However, when gratuity is not included, I tip according to service quality. If the server does a good job I tip the server, not the busboy. It is up to the restaurant to decide how they distribute the tip -- many restaurants split all tips equally, many don't. IMO though a tip should never be expected and that's the problem with so many services in the US.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Personally I love to tip big if the stylist does a great job.  I don't mind giving a 100% tip if the cut is under $50.   I usually tip the shampoo person around $5-6.
The good thing about tipping big is you are usually remembered and the next cut will be as good as the last._

 
The next cut better be as good as the last anyway, because that's her freaking job.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I worked as a waitress too, the duties include giving good service at all times, regardless of the tip you might or might get. I treated everyone equally. Maybe this isn't the right industry for you, then,_

 
Yes, good service should be the norm, not something reserved for those who tip generously. It's a major part of the job in service industries and isn't an optional extra.

I don't like the idea that anyone has some kind of _right_ to receive a tip. I realise there are cultural differences between the US and the UK when it come to gratuities, but I don't feel that anyone deserves to be rewarded just for doing what they should reasonably be expected to do in the course of their everyday work anyway. I also know that jobs don't grow on trees and that ideally, it just wouldn't happen, but something like a shampoo assistant finding that a client has horribly dirty hair isn't amazingly unpredictable and, unfortunately, goes with the territory to an extent. (This is just an example; it's not aimed at anyone in particular.)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_ but something like a shampoo assistant finding that a client has horribly dirty hair isn't amazingly unpredictable and, unfortunately, goes with the territory to an extent. (This is just an example; it's not aimed at anyone in particular.)_

 
Of course its not unbelievable to think that someone may have dirty hair or stink. but I thought that most people cleaned themselves. And that most people had good hygiene. Thankfully, its not like I run into someone everyday who has filthy hair. Its sad to think that there are so many people who have that attitude that I should have to deal with all of that with a smile on my face because "its my job" I'm seeing a lot of that in this topic "Oh its your job so you better deal with it" Its kind of like what goes on in the cosmetics industry forum. People there get mad that customers come into MAC at 9:45 PM and ask for a full makeover without buying anything. But the MA's have to deal with it because "its their job and thats what they signed up for"

People get treated like shit in the beauty industry. We are talked down to and disrespected....its as if we owe the clients something.

As for the whole "I'm not going to service you becauseyou left a bad tip" I wouldn't necessarily not help that client, but don't expect the same treatment as I give other clients. The clients who thank me, tip me, and appreciate what I do, surprisingly are the ones who I get along with the most. I am still friendly and talkative and kind to those who don't tip me. But the clients who have hair down to their waist that I wash 3 times in one appointment, comb through their hair for 20 minutes, and I'm friendly on topof that, and I don't even get $1 is pathetic. I dn't even get a thank you. Don't expect me to do anything more than wash and condition your hair next time. I was even told not to give it my all by the stylists.

Anyone can say "Your job should pay you well enough so that you don't need tips" The world is not that perfect great place where all jobs pay wonderfully. I wish my jobs paid me well enough so that I didn't have to depend on tips. But thats not going to happen. I think its silly to say "I'm not going to tip you because I think your boss should pay you enough so that you don't need it" Thats just...wrong. And even cheap.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
People get treated like shit in the beauty industry. We are talked down to and disrespected....its as if we owe the clients something._

 
People get treated like shit everywhere. That's not a phenomenon completely left to the beauty industry, but one pretty much across the boards on the service industry.
 Quote:

  As for the whole "I'm not going to service you becauseyou left a bad tip" I wouldn't necessarily not help that client, but don't expect the same treatment as I give other clients. The clients who thank me, tip me, and appreciate what I do, surprisingly are the ones who I get along with the most.  
 
All I ask is that you do your job to the standard that you're expected to do it by your employer. If you do that, I'll be happy. If you got above that, I'll express my appreciation. 

 Quote:

 
 I am still friendly and talkative and kind to those who don't tip me. But the clients who have hair down to their waist that I wash 3 times in one appointment, comb through their hair for 20 minutes, and I'm friendly on topof that, and I don't even get $1 is pathetic. I dn't even get a thank you. Don't expect me to do anything more than wash and condition your hair next time. I was even told not to give it my all by the stylists.  
 
Would a 'thank you' have mitigated your irritation, regardless of tip?
 Quote:

  Anyone can say "Your job should pay you well enough so that you don't need tips" The world is not that perfect great place where all jobs pay wonderfully. I wish my jobs paid me well enough so that I didn't have to depend on tips. But thats not going to happen. I think its silly to say "I'm not going to tip you because I think your boss should pay you enough so that you don't need it" Thats just...wrong. And even cheap.  
 
I'm okay with being cheap. A tip is a sign of gratitude for a job well done, not a compulsion based on societal expectations.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_People get treated like shit everywhere. That's not a phenomenon completely left to the beauty industry, but one pretty much across the boards on the service industry._

 
True

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_All I ask is that you do your job to the standard that you're expected to do it by your employer. If you do that, I'll be happy. If you got above that, I'll express my appreciation._

 
I do think i go above that. I listen to them, I am gentle if needed or rough when needed. I care about their lives and I want to hear about whats going on. I offer coffee, make coffee just for one particular client who always wants it fresh, I just feel that I'm considerate. I love the clients at my job and I want them to be comfortable, satisfied and happy. Many people do not get that from a shampoo assistant...especially since most SA's are in their teens and people seem to not expect a lot from us.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Would a 'thank you' have mitigated your irritation, regardless of tip?_

 
Yes. If the least they can do is say thank you and be friendly to me, that is enough. A lot of clients don't know that tips are given to the shampoo assistant. There are a few clients that I cannot stand, not only because I don't get a tip, but because they don't talk at all to me, and don't even say thank you. Even though I've tried repeatedly to be nice and talk, they just are not that kind of person. I've learned to expect no tips from certain clients, and we still have conversations and if the least they can do is say thanks, that is good enough for me. A tip is always better because I need that money. But you can't force it 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'm okay with being cheap. A tip is a sign of gratitude for a job well done, not a compulsion based on societal expectations._

 
Thats true. I just think that at my particular salon, being the person I am and doing what I do for the clients, I do think that I deserve a tip. And most of the clients do agree with me


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 4, 2008)

Can'taffordMac, I have been in your shoes! If i had a client that asked me to use my nails, whether their scalp felt like reading braille or not, I would tell them that using nails on the scalp is very bad, and I wouldn't want to damage or break their hair. Saved me from having to do that.  *shudder*


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 4, 2008)

For the hair dressers on here who think people are being rude with their tipping, some of us honestly do not know how much to tip, and some of you say you need the tips cause you dont get paid enough, but some people cannot afford to pay the tips possibly, cause they also dont get paid enough, and maybe they work a job where they dont get tips.

personally i would never try to be rude or offensive with a tip, but im just not educated with how much you are supposed to tip to hair dressers. I usually just tip $10. I have no clue if that is to low, but i hope its not.

and for the above quotes i see people saying they get treated like shit in the beauty industry, try being a janitor lol. but yes everyone gets treated badly. But i know as a janitor its really really hard, especially because there is absolutely no time where someone shows appreciation, they only time you get feedback is when they think your doing a bad job.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I'm seeing a lot of that in this topic "Oh its your job so you better deal with it"_

 
Of course no-one should have to deal with people who are dirty/rude/abusive/unappreciative etc. in their job but the reality is that most people do, regardless of where they work. It's also true that most people have to learn to deal with unpleasant behaviour in a professional and non-disruptive manner whether they like it or not.


----------



## COBI (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_As for the whole "I'm not going to service you becauseyou left a bad tip" I wouldn't necessarily not help that client, but don't expect the same treatment as I give other clients. The clients who thank me, tip me, and appreciate what I do, surprisingly are the ones who I get along with the most._

 
OK, to put it in another perspective: my full-time job is as Controller at a large community bank.

Do you think it would be right for us to treat customers different based on how much money they have in the bank?  Or would you say a better practice would be to provide the highest (and equal) customer service to ALL customers?

We actually just had a speaker from Disney in and he made a good point about execellent service: exceeded expectations WILL result in rewards.  Perhaps, it won't result in the tip you were hoping for, but a HAPPY customer WILL return, will likely purchase more and will likely RECOMMEND your salon to others.  Sometimes, we have to acknowledge that the tip is not the only way to measure appreciation by the customer.  I understand that doesn't pay your bills, but their returning has a direct impact on your continuing to work.

Your service does impact the salon (and therefore, your own job) whether someone leaves a tip or not, and that is one reason why service provided should be the same for all customers and not just the ones who thank you directly with money.  And honestly, even though you may not make a lot of money, you do make more than minimum wage which is more than a lot of people in my area make (and our minimum wage is only the federal minimum of $5.85; there is no increased state minimum here.)

BTW, cantaffordmac, I give you a lot of credit for defending your point of view on this.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Can'taffordMac, I have been in your shoes! If i had a client that asked me to use my nails, whether their scalp felt like reading braille or not, I would tell them that using nails on the scalp is very bad, and I wouldn't want to damage or break their hair. Saved me from having to do that. *shudder*_

 
well it is very bad. and imagine these people want it before a color service. LoL they will be burnin but it wont be my fault.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_For the hair dressers on here who think people are being rude with their tipping, some of us honestly do not know how much to tip, and some of you say you need the tips cause you dont get paid enough, but some people cannot afford to pay the tips possibly, cause they also dont get paid enough, and maybe they work a job where they dont get tips.

personally i would never try to be rude or offensive with a tip, but im just not educated with how much you are supposed to tip to hair dressers. I usually just tip $10. I have no clue if that is to low, but i hope its not.

and for the above quotes i see people saying they get treated like shit in the beauty industry, try being a janitor lol. but yes everyone gets treated badly. But i know as a janitor its really really hard, especially because there is absolutely no time where someone shows appreciation, they only time you get feedback is when they think your doing a bad job._

 
I'm not saying that "Oh everyone should tip, your'e cheap if you dont, we dont get paid enough" If you dont know how much to tip, or dont have a lot of money to spend than its understandable. Its always nice to get good tips, but in any job you cant expect everyone to do the same, perfect thing. One of the stylists cuts this little asian lady's hair and this lady is ADORABLE, and she is great, and I think she gives the stylist maybe$2 or $3. i'm sure that stylist has accepted that she has to take the good with the bad. I'm more so talking of the people who just would not rather deal wth tipping because its too much work. LoL are u kidding me. I just find that to be silly....i don't know obviously not everyone feels like I do. I have just never heard of anyone saying that they dont like tipping because they dont know how much to give each person. I guess thats why the stylists were always telling me to let them know if their clients werent tipping me. I dont know I think I'v said enough on the topic by now lol

and BTW, it must suck to have to deal with that as a janitor. I hate dirty bathrooms. If tere was a sparklingclean bathroom I'd be more than happy to leavea nice comment about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Of course no-one should have to deal with people who are dirty/rude/abusive/unappreciative etc. in their job but the reality is that most people do, regardless of where they work. It's also true that most people have to learn to deal with unpleasant behaviour in a professional and non-disruptive manner whether they like it or not._

 
True.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Mar 5, 2008)

i was thinking about this while at the dentist, i know its off topic to the hair salon, but people talk about someone doing a service for you and whatnot, well a dentist (or doctor alike) does a service for you, and obviously makes a ton of money, but would anyone feel comfortable or morally obligated to tip a dentist? i always try to make sure to tip my hair dresser personally, though. and at the salon i go to, she washes my hair and is with me the entire time.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_OK, to put it in another perspective: my full-time job is as Controller at a large community bank.

Do you think it would be right for us to treat customers different based on how much money they have in the bank? Or would you say a better practice would be to provide the highest (and equal) customer service to ALL customers?

We actually just had a speaker from Disney in and he made a good point about execellent service: exceeded expectations WILL result in rewards. Perhaps, it won't result in the tip you were hoping for, but a HAPPY customer WILL return, will likely purchase more and will likely RECOMMEND your salon to others. Sometimes, we have to acknowledge that the tip is not the only way to measure appreciation by the customer. I understand that doesn't pay your bills, but their returning has a direct impact on your continuing to work.

Your service does impact the salon (and therefore, your own job) whether someone leaves a tip or not, and that is one reason why service provided should be the same for all customers and not just the ones who thank you directly with money. And honestly, even though you may not make a lot of money, you do make more than minimum wage which is more than a lot of people in my area make (and our minimum wage is only the federal minimum of $5.85; there is no increased state minimum here.)

BTW, cantaffordmac, I give you a lot of credit for defending your point of view on this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LoL thanks girly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are right, all customers should be treated equally. I am being honest though. For a year now, I have dealt with the same clients that are just rude. I guess you'd have to know them...but these are clients who just don't respond when I talk, don't even mumble a "thanks". Its just the whole attitude that you get from these people for no reason. And still having to wash them 3 or 4 times and not even get a thank you for it. Like I said before, money isn't even always necessary. Just a thank you! For my work! (And BTW, this particular client that I'm thinking of spends over $100 for her hair and $150 for hair products, then buys jewelry from us too) and she can't tip me $1 or $2? I'm sorry but that is going to make me look at you badly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate when these certain clients come, because I know I'm going to be working on them for no tip. But I still greet them with a smile, try to talk with them and give them a good shampoo. They wouldn't even think I was treating them different (I doubt they would even care)

Whats sad is that I think if enough people complained about me, I'd be fired. They wouldn't, because I'm awesome. But what I'm trying to say is that they may come back to the salon because everything is great, but whether I was there or another SA, I don't think they'd stop coming. I think there is a loyalty more to the stylists/owner than to anyone else. Basically I'm saying that I don't think people gush and rave about me giving a great shampoo lol. Thats just one of the little things they may enjoy when they come.

And yes I am grateful for making $8.25. The minimum wage here is $7.15. But the reality is is that I haven't gotten a raise in the year I've been there. And I am 19 years old and I'd really like to move out of my mom's house sometime soon, but it isn't possible. And I work 2 jobs. With only one bill.


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

I asked the receptionist once how much to tip my stylist and she told me 15% to 20%.  My haircut & highlights come out to be about $150 and I tip my stylist $40 because she's the only one I go to.  Is that a lot or too little?  15% is $34 and she doesn't have a shampoo person so it all goes to her.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 5, 2008)

ok I haven't read the whole post. but being a hair stylist, I take my tips and split them with anyone else who helped me during the cut. color. wash. blow out... I have not experienced someone tipping separately . 

There is no percentage.. tip whatever you feel like tipping.. It depends on what you get done as well.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_ok I haven't read the whole post. but being a hair stylist, I take my tips and split them with anyone else who helped me during the cut. color. wash. blow out... I have not experienced someone tipping separately . 

There is no percentage.. tip whatever you feel like tipping.. It depends on what you get done as well._

 
See its different at every salon. because the stylists at my salon assume I am getting tipped by every client. Now they are starting to realize that I definetly am not. 

I worked at another salon for one day and their set-up was completely different. They had fishbowls for the SA's and clients just went to your bowl and drop the tip in. Or they had little envelopes for the clients to put a tip in and at the end of the day you went into the safe and checked to see if there were any tips for you (that was if the client didn't feel like walking all the way to the back of the salon)


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 5, 2008)

I made the comment earlier on about the dirty hair. I did not elaborate more on it because I thought it was self explanatory what I wrote in prentices. I know and I am sure the shampoo techs know that washing dirty hair is part of their job. BUT, it is down right rude and borderline abusive when you have a client that comes and sits in your chair and she has MOLD growing on her scalp. Yes, ladies MOLD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I asked her what did she do to her hair that she had mold growing? she said that she would just spritz her hair with water and put gel on so it can stay slicked back and put it in a pony tail. I then proceeded to ask her “did you ever wash your hair?” her response “Why? That is why I come to the salon twice a month to get my hair washed.” After she said that, I explained to her that I nor my shampoo tech can’t and will not work on her hair and that she needed to see a doctor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She caught an attitude and said “Washing her hair is my job, etc, etc” I am sorry to say but your personal hygiene or lack there of is not part of my job description. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you have a science project growing out of your head I will refuse to serve you and send you to see a doctor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Over the years that I have been in this line of work I have seen different degrees of the type of client I described above. I have dealt with the most rudest and inconsiderate clients in the 4 years I have been in the beauty industry then the 10 years I worked in the corporate world. Everyone deals with shit no matter where you work. But the reality of the fact some lines of work deal with it more then others. 

I wish tipping would just go away and everyone be paid fairly but that is not going to happen any time soon. So I will continue to tip and still think that others should if they can and liked the service they received. But if you can't or do not want to, That is cool too. 

All that I have said previous and even now is not a complaint. I love what I do but like any other job we have things that we do not like. I was just trying to give you all a view of our lives as stylists.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 6, 2008)

CantAffordMAC i wish that you were'nt the only person that would comment on a sparkly bathroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cause believe you me, i have had to deal with some BAD bathrooms


----------



## User67 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Of course its not unbelievable to think that someone may have dirty hair or stink. but I thought that most people cleaned themselves. And that most people had good hygiene. Thankfully, its not like I run into someone everyday who has filthy hair. Its sad to think that there are so many people who have that attitude that I should have to deal with all of that with a smile on my face because "its my job" I'm seeing a lot of that in this topic "Oh its your job so you better deal with it" Its kind of like what goes on in the cosmetics industry forum. People there get mad that customers come into MAC at 9:45 PM and ask for a full makeover without buying anything. But the MA's have to deal with it because "its their job and thats what they signed up for"

People get treated like shit in the beauty industry. We are talked down to and disrespected....its as if we owe the clients something.



Anyone can say "Your job should pay you well enough so that you don't need tips" The world is not that perfect great place where all jobs pay wonderfully. I wish my jobs paid me well enough so that I didn't have to depend on tips. But thats not going to happen. I think its silly to say "I'm not going to tip you because I think your boss should pay you enough so that you don't need it" Thats just...wrong. And even cheap._

 
I agree with you 110% I worked as a server for several years. Luckily I never ran into any ignorant people who didn't tip because they felt my boss should pay me more. That's not how it is here in N. America. Servers get paid Less than $4 an hour & they depend on tips to survive. Yes, it would be nice if the restaurant owners just paid a better salary & tips weren't expected. But that's just not how it is & I'm sure it won't change anytime soon. So if you go into a restaurant here, be prepared to tip. If you don't feel that tipping is something you should do, stay home & serve yourself. And the people who just want to say "it's their job, they have to deal with it." truly disgust me. It's cocky, rude & inconsiderate. And believe me servers, nail techs, hair dressers I remember what it was like to depend on those tips, so you better believe when I go into your establishment that I will have no problem leaving a  BIG FAT TIP!


----------

